# Flies and other baits



## JeremyDavis (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi all, I was wondering if anyone could give me some advice as to what other types of bait besides dry flies I should add to my collection? I plan on doing a good bit of fly fishing this fall and just need some help to get some diversity in my fly box. Any help and advice is much appreciated.


----------



## ckfowler (Jul 14, 2008)

What kind of fish are you targeting?


----------



## mikeschmidt (May 6, 2008)

What you intend to target will allow more specific advice, but generally in the fall you would be well advised to get a selection of streamers to imitate the baitfish of the flow or basin you will be fishing. Baitfish become a very important source of food for fish heavily feeding in preparation for the winter


----------



## JeremyDavis (Jun 24, 2008)

I plan on targeting the brown trout they stock in the clear fork branch or the mad, but i wouldn't mind bluegill or bass either. I've never caught anything with my fly rod, so anything would be fine with me, minus carp. I know they fight like hell, but I have no desire to catch one. Winter time will definately be steelhead up in ne ohio.


----------



## Wild One (Jul 3, 2008)

If you're up on the 'Fork, I would most definitely have some crawfish patterns in my arsenal. Orange and brown clouser minnows work very well as either a crawfish or a sculpin imitation and seem to do very well on the 'Fork. This pattern will slay the smallies in the Fork too.

Also, no matter what you're fishing for you cannot go wrong with a Wooly Bugger. There probably is no more versatile fly in history that has caught more species of fish than the bugger. It also probably has more variations in pattern than any other fly too, but that is what makes it so awesome!

I've done well on the Mad with a Halloween Bugger and have also done very well there with a natural colored muddler minnow.


----------



## JeremyDavis (Jun 24, 2008)

I do have several buggers. I was using one of those the other night on the Fork and I didn't have a single hit. Oh well I suppose. I am probably not fishing them the correct way either. Comes with experience I guess. Wild One, any idea on good ways to fish the buggers?


----------



## Keith R (Feb 19, 2006)

I am no expert but I have luck with buggers in faster water and let them swing. Get alot of hits while they are swinging across the current and at the end of the swing right when they stop. This is while fishing for rainbows.


----------



## Liquid Assets (Jul 6, 2008)

No expert here, but when I fish buggers I cast straight across that water (instead of up-stream) let it swing and right before it stops I wiggle the rod tip, this adds alittle extra action to the tail. I have caught a few steelhead this way. I think the key is keeping your line as tight as possible that way you are always "in touch" with the fly. I don't use an indicator but I am sure you can. This is just what I do, I am sure there is a proper way, but it works for me. My 2c. Good luck.


----------



## rweis (Dec 20, 2005)

JD - Buggers are a great fly to start with. You can use them as a streamer or as a fly to drag across the bottom. Remember that fish are facing upstream and you want to present the bait swimming down stream. As has been mentioned, you can cast the bugger slightly upstream and let the water bow your line while you add strips to give the fly life. You want the fly to be heading down stream or at least across stream as this will put the fly into the face of the fish. 
In slower water, you can cast upstream and let the weighted bugger hit bottom and then just crawl it along like a crawdad. Yes, you will lose flies. 
You will want to learn the techniques of "nymphing". These can be used for any fsih, but if you want Steelies, this is a necessity. I would Google up nymphing and also search this board for some how-to threads. Another great board is at http://www.flyanglersonline.com/
My last suggestion is to stop in at Mad River Outfitters. I know you are out east, but those guys can really give you a hand.


----------



## BlueDun (Feb 21, 2007)

JeremyDavis said:


> Hi all, I was wondering if anyone could give me some advice as to what other types of bait besides dry flies I should add to my collection?


I do really well with plain ol' pheasant tail nymphs - with or without weight, depending on what I am doing and where the fish are eating. I also like to use soft hackles. Using either one on a dropper off of a dry fly also works well (or a pheasant tail off of a soft hackle).


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Sibnce steelhead is not in and going after bass and gills, I am using Sneaky Petes,Dragon flies, and poppers getting some nice bass on top. For Clear Fork any Emergers, Tan midges work well and in wintertime small black stone flies does really well for me.


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

JD, one thing to remember about wooly buggers is you can't fish it wrong! Like everyone else said up, down, or across stream, stripped or dead drifted if it's in the water it will work. The main thing is to get it down where the fish are!
Here's another good site to check out.
http://www.flyfishohio.com/index.htm


----------



## RonT (May 4, 2008)

Flytyer,
What mfg. is the SOT seen in the pic on the FlyfishOhio site. Contemplating a Native for same...inland waters, streams.
TIA,
R


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

Ron, I'm not sure what the mfg. is on the SOT in the picture. But if I was to guess I would say it's made by Ocean Kayak. Maybe this one, but not sure.
http://www.oceankayak.com/kayaks/single_kayaks/scrambler_11_recycled.html
You could e-mail Joe Cornwall and ask him, maybe he would know. Go to the FFO site and on the left side it will have some stuff listed. Go down to FFOhioTeam, and click on that. Schrool down to Joe Cornwall and at the bottom it says contact Joe or something like that. Send him an e-mail and he might be able to help you.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Native is putting a new website with new stuff on the 8th of August. I have the Ultimate totally decked out. I haven't seen anything better and I don't like SOT though. Unless you like being wet all the time.


----------



## RonT (May 4, 2008)

Looked at the Native Saturday at the Backpacker shop. Had a Perception Carolina ~10 years ago, decided that a sit in wasn't my bag. And yep, with a SOT certain body parts are gonna' get wet ,eventually. Am willing to trade that off. 
BTW, that Prowler 13 Recyc. looks attractive. 
R


----------

